# First stack in the field



## kalgra (Aug 20, 2016)

So this was my first time stacking a live subject in the field. This is a three image stack with a Canon 100mm at f/8. there was a fair breeze as well which made it extra difficult.

I know its not the best composition or angle but I was pretty happy with the results otherwise.




Violet Bumble 3 stack by Kristian Algra, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice!!! I've just started to experiment a little with focus stacking.


----------



## kalgra (Aug 20, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Nice!!! I've just started to experiment a little with focus stacking.



Thanks! I really wish I had one more frame with better detail in the head and eyes. Maybe next time.  Which stack program are you using?


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2016)

kalgra said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!!! I've just started to experiment a little with focus stacking.
> ...



PS


----------



## kalgra (Aug 20, 2016)

That's what I started with as well. It works pretty well for macro some of the time but I find it works a little better for more general stacking like with landscapes or larger subjects. For close up macro Zerene and Helicon have some better tools for retouching. 

Actually that's not really fair to safe. PS probably has fantastic tools that could be used I just know know how to use them. These other two specialized programs just make it easier (at least for me)


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2016)

I've heard that, but I have a problem. My "I want" has exceeded my "I can pay" LOL


----------



## kalgra (Aug 20, 2016)

I hear ya. Im still working from the 30 day free trials I downloaded. Ill probably purchase Zerene first. Its not as polished as Helicon but so far I have been getting better results with it and If I remember correctly its cheaper than Helicon.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 20, 2016)

Very nice, I would be pretty proud of that.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2016)

So, did you change focus or move camera on this?


----------



## kalgra (Aug 20, 2016)

I just moved my whole body forward and back. Unless im on a tripod i've been manually focusing then just moving the camera in and out to the focus point I want. I'm pretty shaky so me and the camera moving in and out just happens anyway unless I have a tree or branch or something to stabilize myself with. I've just been learning to time my shots with my own movement. I'm usually shooting above 1/200 so it works for me much of the time. I can hit focus most of the time now, I just need to get better at managing ambient light with a properly diffused flash. I think tha'ts what I'm struggling with the most.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2016)

I've tried the changing focus method with limited success. I'd like to try moving the camera, but my hands are to shaky anymore. My next project is to modify one of my woodworking Incra jigs that has precision movement capability to either hold the camera or the subject. The tolerance is pretty close on this.


----------



## kalgra (Aug 20, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> I've tried the changing focus method with limited success. I'd like to try moving the camera, but my hands are to shaky anymore. My next project is to modify one of my woodworking Incra jigs that has precision movement capability to either hold the camera or the subject. The tolerance is pretty close on this.View attachment 126321



That looks like it could work. I got one of these which works well and was very inexpensive. Doesn't work great though when pointing the rail and camera downward. The weight from the camera makes precision adjustment much harder to do. If you keep the camera pretty level its a wonderful little tool.

https://www.amazon.com/Neewer®-Focu...TF8&qid=1471706385&sr=1-1&keywords=focus+rail


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 20, 2016)

kalgra said:


> I got one of these which works well and was very inexpensive.



Well duh!! I'd forgotten all about my cross vice (looks like this). Heavy duty, indexable, solid as a rock and I can grip the quick connect block from my tripod.  Though the Inca Jig is a lot lighter. Might have to try both.


----------



## kalgra (Aug 20, 2016)

Ah yeah! That should work pretty well I think.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 21, 2016)

I've never tried stacking ... I hope that my 100th attempt is equal to your first.


----------



## kalgra (Aug 21, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I've never tried stacking ... I hope that my 100th attempt is equal to your first.



Wow thanks! I take that as a huge compliment!


----------

